# GTO Sway Bars?



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,
I'm looking to get a set of sway bars for my 05 GTO.

Now, I have stock springs with BMR drag bags, TSW Sakata
19X9.5 45mm wheels with 295/30/19 tires.
I've done an aggressive fender roll and run about 12 psi in the bags.
I have a little rub on hard bumps, mostly on the drivers side.
I've ordered Pedders #2589 5/16" raise Drag springs.

I have searched and have come up with :

Hotchkis Sway Bar Set 2004-06 GTO #2278
1 5/16" (33.5 mm) Hollow Front
3/4" (19mm) Hollow Rear
Front 3 position adjustable: 37%, 49%, and 63% stiffer than stock.
Rear 4 position adjustable 50%, 76%, 111%, and 156% stiffer than stock.
Around $360

Eibach Anti-Roll Kit System #3897.320
States as adjustable, but no specs on adjustment.
Also, some list as Front: 32mm Rear: 21mm, others , as
Front: 32mm Rear: 19mm.
Around $270

Has anyone got any advise on which is better, or the specs on the
Eibach adjustment?
I will probably have to go with a 285/30/19 rear tire to completely
stop the rubbing, but I LOVE the look and grab of the 295's.
I'm running 255/40/18 on 18x8 40mm wheels on the front, with no problems.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Hotchkis.

I've done the Hotchis swaybars, 5/16" drag springs, x-member bushings, cradle alignment and grinded off my fenders to fit a 285/35/18 Goodyear GS-D3 in the raer.


----------



## Crisisman (Jan 19, 2008)

I have Hotchkiss and love it. Set the front one to the softest setting and then adjust the rear to achieve your preferred balance.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, All,

Thanks for the replies.
I called Eibach and the GTO bars were never even produced.
I have a Hotchkis set on the way.

Thanks, again,
Larry


----------



## Jaybird48 (Feb 25, 2021)

Crisisman said:


> I have Hotchkiss and love it. Set the front one to the softest setting and then adjust the rear to achieve your preferred balance.


 what would be the softest setting? I've ordered the Hotchkiss and don't know what would be the softest and what do you suggest for the rear, what are yours set too?


----------



## Jaybird48 (Feb 25, 2021)

Jaybird48 said:


> what would be the softest setting? I've ordered the Hotchkiss and don't know what would be the softest and what do you suggest for the rear, what are yours set too?


Also what suspension do you have or suggest, I just got ksport but I'm sending back for various reasons, let me know please


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Jaybird48 said:


> what would be the softest setting? I've ordered the Hotchkiss and don't know what would be the softest and what do you suggest for the rear, what are yours set too?


I have the Hotchkis adjustable front and rear sway bars. The front has 3 holes. The forward most being the softest and the rear most being the stiffest. I run the front bar on the middle hole (medium setting). The rear has 4 holes. I run mine in the 3rd hole. (1st hole being softest and last hole being stiffest). I really like the way the rear sway bar feels on the 3rd stiffest setting. Much more high speed stability and really allows the ass to rotate going around corners (eliminating a bunch of understeer).


----------

